# Rubber gimbal Where to Buy



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm on a mission here. Does anyone know where I can pick up this type rubber gimbal? Or if anyone has any, Ill glad offer to buy a few.
http://www.tackledirect.com/accurate-accsj25066s-boss-jig-spinning-rod.html?productid=accurate-accsj25066s-boss-jig-spinning-rod&channelid=NEXTA

Thanks


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Mudhole has the Fuji soft-gimbal....

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Rubber/Fuji-Soft-Gimbal-Butt-Cap 

Not sure if it's quite what you're looking for.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nope, Thanks though.*

I should have said I'd been through Mudhole, acidrod, fishsticks and handler.

Not it though. Ive seen the ones on those accurate rods before and I wanted them but I couldnt remember where I saw them.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You'll could probably find one next weekend I would guess.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I figured. I had a bite over on rod builder, Lance at swampland said he has them to give him a call. Ill try that as well. I should be making the rod show...


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

*rubber gimbel*

Batson is selling them. If you can not come up with any give me a shout. I do have some.
Barry


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I found them*

I got them hammered down nown, thanks.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Where'd you find them?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Batson makes them.*

Page 100 in there flyer I believe. Swampland told me on the RodBuilding board that he has them too but not listed, he'll have them at the show. Also, Mike from Riley rods here in Wilmington has some and he will have them at the show as well.

I'm hoping that there will be a good selection of Jigging blanks as well.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cool. We're going to have to figure out a meeting place still. I'll start another thread...


----------

